# Which tool to detect a hot wire?



## Code05 (May 24, 2009)

Non contact voltage detector or volt tic or voltage pen tester.

Here is one brand.

http://www.fluke.com/fluke/usen/ele...testers/fluke-1ac-ii.htm?PID=56048&trck=1acii


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

It's called a non contact tester. Lowes, Home Depot, any hardware store has them.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Here is a cheapie; http://www.harborfreight.com/non-contact-voltage-tester-97218.html

Then there is a primo model that has an adjustable voltage threshold that works great in crowded boxes and works down to 12V lawn lights
. http://www.amazon.com/Greenlee-GT-1...ct-Detector/dp/product-description/B001QIJOW0.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Here is a pic:


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

The adjustable one is better. As Bob said, in a box it tells which exact wire is hot, and for siding a remodel it is sweet. Turn up the sensitivity to find the live wire path and mark it on the WRB so you don't put a fastener in a wire placed too close to the exterior side of the stud. Traces the wire path above the drywall ceiling when they are on top the ceiling joists. Floor joists also, very handy.

Gary


----------



## darsunt (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks I think I will get one right away.
How does it detect the hot wire when the electrons aren't moving? Is there a magnetic field there even when there is no current flow?


----------

